# Can't get 109f...



## DesignDawg (Jan 8, 2006)

Grrrr.

I was so excited. I've done 02468 twice so far. It has downloaded "new software" both times, but I stay stuck at 109a. Anyone besides Wolf and Earl have 109f yet?
I'm posting this not only to get help for myself, but also as a one-stop shop for everyone who's going to wzake up tomorrow, see the new release news, and try to update. Hopefully by then everyone will be able to get help here, and we can cut down on the clutter of 100 threads like this.

So, anyone know the secret to getting it?

Thanks,

Ricky


----------



## Igor (Jan 3, 2005)

I went through this same drill with a D10 box before, I was seeing reports that a new version was available but the 02468 could not get it. One day by surprise my box got the download automatically.

I still have the 109A also...


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

Ricky, A little "early morning humor" :lol: ...........put it in "standby", go to bed and hopefully wake in the morning to find that it "snuck in" while you were asleep.  It works like a charm sometimes.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

It is a gradual push (as most DirecTV releases are)... Being that your box is so new... it may get it early or late.

I would expect that probably in the next 72 hours or so... most users should get it.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

No one will get it. Due to my complete inability to remember crap I was wrong on the update I received. The unit had 108f and I get 109a. I had "f"s on the brain.

My fault!!!! Sorry!!!!!


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

No apologies needed Wolff.  ........as we all have somewhat "jumped the gun" due to our desire for this thing to get better.


----------



## AppliedAggression (Aug 16, 2003)

So there isn't a new software spooling?


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

I thought Earl just confirmed there was?


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

AppliedAggression said:


> So there isn't a new software spooling?


No, it's only my brain that's spooling....and I'm running out REAL quick!


----------



## AppliedAggression (Aug 16, 2003)

Maybe someone should edit all the 'after 109f bug' post?

How are there release notes for 109f? Is the software ready to go, but not spooling yet or are these being made up?


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Or does this tell us that Earl has the beta version already?


----------



## DesignDawg (Jan 8, 2006)

Kanyon71 said:


> Or does this tell us that Earl has the beta version already?


Hehe... Second screwup telling us that so far. Or have I missed some? 

Ricky


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I don't have a beta... but I do have 109f...
109f is a public release...

Maybe they just flipped the switch and since I had one of the first units, I got it first... 109f is on it's way... Seriously.


----------



## DFWDraco76 (Feb 11, 2006)

My R15 was just installed yesterday, and shortly after the installer left it did an upgrade. But it was to 109A. I've tried the 02468 trick a couple times but it doesn't seem to do anything.

I guess I'll just wait & see...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Before trying the 02468 trick..

Check your system info page, it should say if a future upgrade is available.
As if it hasn't completely downloaded to your system.....


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

DFWDraco76 said:


> My R15 was just installed yesterday, and shortly after the installer left it did an upgrade. But it was to 109A. I've tried the 02468 trick a couple times but it doesn't seem to do anything.
> 
> I guess I'll just wait & see...


Make sure you only hit 02468 once if you type it again or hit any other buttons it won't work.


----------



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Before trying the 02468 trick..
> 
> Check your system info page, it should say if a future upgrade is available.
> As if it hasn't completely downloaded to your system.....


I did check that, didn't say a future upgrade was ready (and still doesn't after doing 02468)...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

02468, basicly just initiates the installation of an upgraded, when it is already on your system.

It is not "downloading" it from the stream as it updates... It would have to already be downloaded to your system before it will install...


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Is anyone remembering that the two flavors of the R15, the -300, and -500 may not on the same firmware revisions? Guys, check your units and make sure that you arent trying to get an update that may not exist based on your manufacturers code for teh R15....


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

CCarncross said:


> Is anyone remembering that the two flavors of the R15, the -300, and -500 may not on the same firmware revisions? Guys, check your units and make sure that you arent trying to get an update that may not exist based on your manufacturers code for teh R15....


Good point.... as far as I know.. It is the Humax (500) code going out first, followed by the Philips (300) versions.


----------



## Mike770 (Mar 1, 2004)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Good point.... as far as I know.. It is the Humax (500) code going out first, followed by the Philips (300) versions.


How do I tell which version of the R15 I have?

Thanks


----------



## Igor (Jan 3, 2005)

Press <SETUP><INFO&TEST>

The page has information on several things, including the version number.


----------



## tomo_kun (Jan 31, 2004)

Mike770 said:


> How do I tell which version of the R15 I have?
> 
> Thanks


If you flip down the front access card door, it will say MFR:xxx


----------



## Igor (Jan 3, 2005)

This is the difference between software and a hardware guy!


----------



## Mike770 (Mar 1, 2004)

Thanks guys


----------



## DFWDraco76 (Feb 11, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Before trying the 02468 trick..
> 
> Check your system info page, it should say if a future upgrade is available.
> As if it hasn't completely downloaded to your system.....


nope, no future upgrade scheduled.

thanks! I'll be patient. But in the meantime I think I'm probably going to move the R15 to the office and move the old Samsung back in the living room...


----------



## meyer692 (Feb 5, 2006)

dayton OH --got the new software-- seems like it is more responsive to the remote and the FF is working better


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I don't have a beta... but I do have 109f...
> 109f is a public release...
> 
> Maybe they just flipped the switch and since I had one of the first units, I got it first... 109f is on it's way... Seriously.


Ya ya ya good cover up try. lol Seriously though I hope it doesn't take me 4 days to get 109f seeing as I gotmine 4 days after your's arrived.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

I hope they put the same version on both units' I think a fork in the code on a unit thats this new doesn't seem all that smart to me.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

Kanyon71 said:


> Ya ya ya good cover up try. lol Seriously though I hope it doesn't take me 4 days to get 109f seeing as I gotmine 4 days after your's arrived.


And mine, 3 days after yours.


----------



## Calebrot (Jan 2, 2006)

Humax 500 here and everytime 02468 it still comes back 109a, it says new software found, but still is 109a.


----------



## brykc14 (Jun 14, 2004)

Calebrot said:


> Humax 500 here and everytime 02468 it still comes back 109a, it says new software found, but still is 109a.


Yeah mine does the same thing says

New Software Found

Downloading software... please wait
Please do not interrupt power during this process

And then looks like it downloads for about 5 min then reboost check the version and still says 109A

Oh well


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

*02468 will not help you get the software any faster*

Here is the deal.... For the R15 to update, your unit needs to get the software downloaded. It won't "upgrade" directly from the stream.

So... When you go into menu->settings->setup->info
And you don't see the "Future Upgrade" information filled in... you don't have a complete download yet.

Also... The upgrade will automatically install when it downloaded, and the unit determins it is safe to install. So basically you are going to "miss" the upgrade.

This is similar to what the TiVos did... once it got it's update, you got the pending restart message... Granted it need the phone call to be authorized to install it.. .(hence the forced upgrade method we are all trying)

These boxes (the r15's) are just a little different.
I know everone wants it now... but with a typical DirecTV software upgrade... They roll it out at staggered, so IF there is an issue, they can stop it.


----------



## sg17 (Feb 12, 2006)

I don't get how this 02468 trick is supposed to do anything... I've tried it again and again and can't even get it to acknowledge that I entered this code.

First, does it matter that I don't have a phone line? I was told the R15 gets everything it needs from the satellite, not a phone line, so I was hoping I'd be all set.

I press the little red reset button on the front of the R15. After that, there are what I'd call three phases it goes through:
1) blue screen that says the device is starting up.
2) completely black screen for a while.
3) another screen with a %complete that just says its getting info from the satellite.

After that, the TV channel comes on.

I've tried this 02468 in all three phases and it makes no difference. Are people sure that 109a didn't disable this feature?

The responsiveness of the remote is driving me crazy!!


----------



## Calebrot (Jan 2, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> *02468 will not help you get the software any faster*
> 
> Here is the deal.... For the R15 to update, your unit needs to get the software downloaded. It won't "upgrade" directly from the stream.
> 
> ...


Earl, if this is the case and from this thread and another that you wrote about 02468 not really downloading but just installing a already downloaded software version, then why when you do a 02468 it says "Downloading bla bla bla" and the length of time it takes depends upon the clouds in the sky, for instance, yesterday I tried doing the 02468 and it was nice out and it said it was downloading and took about 3 minutes to complete, the next time it took around 10 minutes because a rain storm was moving in, so is it lying to us and not really downloading, but if it's not downloading anything then why the time difference from when it was nice out to when it was cloudy?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Honestly... I couldn't tell you.. It is just an educated guess on my part. As a software developer, I absolutely would want a software upgrade to be sitting on the hard drive, while I am updating.... not relying on a signal that "could" be blocked.

I will try to get confirmation on how the upgrade process does and EXACTLY what the 02468 key sequence does and when it should be doing


----------



## jsmith44 (Feb 12, 2006)

I was very much confused by the many posts here regarding the 109f upgrade, so I called Directv and asked them about and guess what!! the CSRs dont know anything about any 109f upgrade. So now I am even more confused  Great forum by the way, it has been a great of help for me.

Thanks
Johnnie


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

What are you confused about, regarding the 109f upgrade?

As for the CSRs not knowing... I would place a bet they couldn't even tell you what software version was on there BEFORE the 109f.


----------



## jsmith44 (Feb 12, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> What are you confused about, regarding the 109f upgrade?
> 
> As for the CSRs not knowing... I would place a bet they couldn't even tell you what software version was on there BEFORE the 109f.


Your absolutely right, they didnt know anything about the upgrades, even the second tier guys, this just makes me wonder how much training these guys get. As for the confusion, It was confusing me if the 109f was actually spooling or not, but after reading your post I am pretty sure its spooling.


----------



## Calebrot (Jan 2, 2006)

I called today and asked about it and I got the same story as 109a being the latest and all that and I insisted on second level support, the person looked at my account and said, this account has the protection plan on it so you need to speak to protection plan support, I can't give you to second level and really I should not have been helping you either, your calls are to be handled by protection plan support. What the hell is this? How many freaking support departments do they have, no wonder no one knows jack at DirecTV. Anyway, I go to pps and they give me the same song and dance about 109a being the latest, bla, bla, bla and then he told me that the 02468 isn't for the R15 but it is for the R10, and that it would not work on the R15, well duh! it does! Then I repeated the questions about the 109f upgrade and he finally got frustrated and finally said he was going to ask his manager. I waited a few minutes and he comes back and says "I'm sorry, there is a new update 109f released on Friday, all apologetic and crap. He said if they release it like they did the 109a then they begin on the west coast and slowly move it over to the east coast satellite feeds. Why are we paying for a service where we are the teachers. The people on this board know more about the damn thing than they do.


----------



## jsmith44 (Feb 12, 2006)

Calebrot said:


> I called today and asked about it and I got the same story as 109a being the latest and all that and I insisted on second level support, the person looked at my account and said, this account has the protection plan on it so you need to speak to protection plan support, I can't give you to second level and really I should not have been helping you either, your calls are to be handled by protection plan support. What the hell is this? How many freaking support departments do they have, no wonder no one knows jack at DirecTV. Anyway, I go to pps and they give me the same song and dance about 109a being the latest, bla, bla, bla and then he told me that the 02468 isn't for the R15 but it is for the R10, and that it would not work on the R15, well duh! it does! Then I repeated the questions about the 109f upgrade and he finally got frustrated and finally said he was going to ask his manager. I waited a few minutes and he comes back and says "I'm sorry, there is a new update 109f released on Friday, all apologetic and crap. He said if they release it like they did the 109a then they begin on the west coast and slowly move it over to the east coast satellite feeds. Why are we paying for a service where we are the teachers. The people on this board know more about the damn thing than they do.


I dont know what to do with these CSRs be frustrated with them or laugh at them. :lol: oh well, I think once again the guy didnt know what he was saying the whole west coast and then east coast thing is wrong too cause I am in Los Angeles, and I have no future updates scheduled.

Cheers!


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

jsmith44 said:


> I dont know what to do with these CSRs be frustrated with them or laugh at them. :lol: oh well, I think once again the guy didnt know what he was saying the whole west coast and then east coast thing is wrong too cause I am in Los Angeles, and I have no future updates scheduled.
> 
> Cheers!


Whats really sad is they are FAR from the only companies tech support that really sucks. I have dealt with way more companies then I care to that have horrid tech support. I really wish these companies would get their crap together.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Okay... ask a few questions... got a couple answers:

1) Calebrot; Your where more correct then I was with regards to how the software gets installed. It does come via the SAT stream... it isn't staged on the hard drive anyware. But it downloads it in a complete chunk, and then updates.. not say a file at a time...

2) 02468 code... was put in there to help the installers. So the installers could run this code when setting up a new system, to verify the new user has the latest code available... prior to them leaving. Since the update on average takes less then ~10 minutes to do.

*Again... WE as consumers, should NOT be forcing the download*
I know the desire to get the latest version of the software... trust me... I am a quack job sometimes, and love to be on the cutting edge....

If you do the code once... and it re-updates to the same version you had... don't try it again... at least until later in the day or the next day.


----------



## Calebrot (Jan 2, 2006)

Now it is 9 days after the initial release of 109f and I've tried to do an update but still comes back with 109a. Why is it taking so long? Have they indntified a problem and stopped the rollout or something? You would think that after 9 days it would have worked it's way across the states.


----------



## dutch (Feb 12, 2006)

Next week. The rep I spoke with said it would be nation wide on the 21st.


----------



## ajseagles3 (Feb 17, 2006)

Right.... it was deployed 2/14 in some areas and will be 2/21 everywhere else.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

ajseagles3 said:


> Right.... it was deployed 2/14 in some areas and will be 2/21 everywhere else.


And even 2/10 in other places... 

Hopefully by Tuesday, Wednesday ... the vast majority of users will be up to the next version


----------



## Calebrot (Jan 2, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> And even 2/10 in other places...
> 
> Hopefully by Tuesday, Wednesday ... the vast majority of users will be up to the next version


I'm not holding my breathe.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Nor would I recommend it... 48/72 hours is a long time to hold your breathe....


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Are all R15 manufacturers models going to be up to 109f? OR do people still need to be aware of what manufacturers code uses what firmware?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Humax (500) 109f
Philips (300) 1031


----------



## dmichaels1 (Jan 26, 2006)

Ok ... It's the 21st. Still no 109f at my east coast location.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Do check some of the other threads.

it appears that the 109f update has been pulled from the update schedule, and the new versions are:
500-10A3
300-1035

A good number of people are reporting updates... So hopefully over the next 48 hours, everone will get to the same core version.


----------



## Calebrot (Jan 2, 2006)

dmichaels1 said:


> Ok ... It's the 21st. Still no 109f at my east coast location.


Me either, I woke up this morning and the first thing I did was force a download and low and behold it was still 109a, and I had to reset all of my series links. Now Earl has said there is another update replacing 109f with something like 10A3 or something like that. Well I never recieved the 109f upgrade so I don't expect the new one any time soon. I'm bored with it all, it should have to be this difficult, I wish I could just go back to my VCR, at least I knew it was going to record and record right.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Calebrot said:


> Me either, I woke up this morning and the first thing I did was force a download and low and behold it was still 109a, and I had to reset all of my series links. Now Earl has said there is another update replacing 109f with something like 10A3 or something like that. Well I never recieved the 109f upgrade so I don't expect the new one any time soon. I'm bored with it all, it should have to be this difficult, I wish I could just go back to my VCR, at least I knew it was going to record and record right.


I never received 109f but received 10A3 overnight. Is your unit powered off at night? Is it recording any shows during the night? That might prevent an update and reboot.


----------



## dmichaels1 (Jan 26, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Do check some of the other threads.
> 
> it appears that the 109f update has been pulled from the update schedule, and the new versions are:
> 500-10A3
> ...


Ok ... 2 months with No updates. Now a newer update and I still haven't gotten the last one ... 10 days after it aparently was put into the stream. I already checked all of the other threads by the way. Should I wait another 10 days or start complaining now?


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

dmichaels1 said:


> Ok ... 2 months with No updates. Now a newer update and I still haven't gotten the last one ... 10 days after it aparently was put into the stream. I already checked all of the other threads by the way. Should I wait another 10 days or start complaining now?


Complaining about something that wasn't even supposed to be pushed out until today and got replaced by a newer version? What good would that do.


----------



## Calebrot (Jan 2, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> I never received 109f but received 10A3 overnight. Is your unit powered off at night? Is it recording any shows during the night? That might prevent an update and reboot.


Yes I turn it off every night, and when I awoke this morning I forced a software download, and still 109a, I should have waited until tomorrow but I am impatient. So I forced the download and then once the guide got somewhat repopulated I deleted and reset all my series links, just a total pain. I have a feeling that we will have to wait another week or two to get the new update.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> it appears that the 109f update has been pulled from the update schedule, and the new versions are:
> 500-10A3
> 300-1035


I'm one of the people who got 109f, and I am still at 109f this morning (Seattle).

Earl, can you find out what the differences are between 109f and 10A3?

Carl


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

I just checked lunch time and forced an update, still 109a.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

carl6 said:


> I'm one of the people who got 109f, and I am still at 109f this morning (Seattle).
> 
> Earl, can you find out what the differences are between 109f and 10A3?
> 
> Carl


I have sent an email, waiting for a reply


----------

